# Not finding make system rules trying to install a jail



## sdad (Jan 15, 2011)

Trying to follow how-to from http://lifanov.com/doc/vimage.html

FreeBSD 8.1 *minimal* install.  Recompiled kernel, removed SCTP, added VIMAGE.  /boot.loader.conf has added line 
	
	



```
if_hme_load="YES"
```
.  Have fs (UFS?) on a raid1 18GB.  Four other 18GB hd's, single volumes, partitioned as /1,/2,/3,/4.  Each partition to hold a jail.  OK, think that's all of it.

The provided code:


```
cd /usr/src
mkdir -p /usr/jail/base
make buildworld installworld distribution DESTDIR=/usr/jail/base
```

I changed to this:


```
cd /usr/src
mkdir  /1/base
make buildworld installworld distribution DESTDIR=/1/base
```

First pass erred, no /usr/src/tools directory.  Sysinstall took care of that.
Second pass erred, no /usr/src/etc directory.  Again, Sysinstall took care of that.

It finally beat me (Didn't get far, did I?):  make-no system rules (sys.mk)

Someone point me in right direction, please?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2011)

You seem to be missing a full source tree. You'll need one before you can buildworld.


----------



## sdad (Jan 16, 2011)

SirDice.  I was missing many trees, as it turns out.  Must be that the minimal install should be taken on it's word.  I went and put in ALL the src files, and away I went. I'll pull them back out when I get to addressing the security issues.


----------

